# Can you bill 2 copays for....



## chrisron (Mar 25, 2008)

When a pt comes in for a preventative ov (99397) and a E/M (99213) can you charge 2 copays for the same visit?


thanks
chrisron


----------



## elenax (Mar 26, 2008)

charge just *one* copay.


----------



## Jackie Stack (Mar 26, 2008)

That would depend on your payor. If it is an insurance company that charges copays for preventative care and also E/M visits then you can charage the patient for the two copays. You will be able to tell on your EOB's. If the insurance company is taking that copay amount out of the amount they pay you from their allowable amount, if you don't collect the copayment you are loosing money. 

If an insurance company pays you their allowable amount and doesn't subtract a copay amount then you cannot collect a copay.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with Jacqueline - if the insurance applies a copay to each code, then the patient is responsible for 2 copays.


----------



## kbarron (Mar 26, 2008)

*2 copays*

Why would you charge two copays on the same date of service? It is still only one encounter with the Provider.


----------



## relong (Mar 27, 2008)

occasionally we have this happen when the patient is seen for E&M and happens to have treatment or lab on the same day and the billing doesn't go out at the same time. Or they get charged out under 2 different physicians. We don't charge the patient for 2 copays since they are recieving all services at the same facility on the same day.


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 27, 2008)

chrisron said:


> When a pt comes in for a preventative ov (99397) and a E/M (99213) can you charge 2 copays for the same visit?
> 
> 
> thanks
> chrisron



Sometimes it's a case by case basis, in our office if this happens we only charge 1 copay, we will just write one off.


----------

